# What is this guy??



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

*** searched the net and the profile thing on here.. dunno what he is any help?


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

i have seen that EXACT some one in an LFS. its a tank hybrid for sure. thinking its Zebra and Peacock cross breed.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the pic is too small.


----------



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

This is bigger, but might be too blurry


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like a strawberry peacock hybrid I have 2 of them ones more orange/pink the other more pink...


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

tank strain. maybe i should pick them up 2morrow. very beautiful fish they are.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I would say Metriaclima estherae x Metriaclima lombardoi. There is no peacock in this fish whatsoever, it's an mbuna hybrid.


----------



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

ok so hes a mbuna hybrid then, fair enough. Thanks all


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

May just be Metriaclima lombardoi "Kenyi" male in a funny looking phase. Or a hybrid of a "Kenyi"

Still can't really see the mouth very well in that pic. But I agree with Melanochromis that it doesn't look anything like a Peacock hybrid.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

That's fine IMO it looks somewhat like this peacock hybrid but that's why we get a consensus on what we think. I certainly don't claim to know all the different ones...  Whatever it is I like the colors!

www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

does he look like this fish?

http://www.cichlidforums.com/postimages ... 61-001.jpg


----------



## tdd1964 (Nov 14, 2006)

It is like one of fish in my tank. He is a hibrid of red zebra (male) and demasoni (female). Both parents are still in the same tank (shown in the background of this pic). It is interesting that orange+blue=pink.


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

very pretty fish dude.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

beautiful fish!!!


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 29, 2010)

That is a nice looking fish. Thanks for the share.

~ Sam


----------



## greg1786 (Apr 9, 2010)

def a mbuna hybrid. I dont understand why a reputable fish store would sell a hybrid like this. So many beautiful PUREBREEDS out there in my opinion its unacceptable. Perhaps this lfs isnt so reputable but, to each his own


----------

